# Canon EOS-1D X Drops to $4599 From Authorized Dealers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2015)

```
The Canon EOS-1D X has been further discounted, this time by another $700, to bring the price down to $4599 from authorized dealers. I think it’s safe to say that we should be seeing an announcement for a replacement sooner than later.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">18.1 MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual DIGIC 5+ Image Processors</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3.2″ 1.04m-Dot ClearView II LCD Monitor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Full HD 1080p Video Recording at 30 fps</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">61-Point High Density Reticular AF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Native ISO 51200, Extended to ISO 204800</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">12 fps RAW+JPEG Shooting, 14 fps in JPEG</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">100k-Pixel RGB Metering Sensor & EOS iSA</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Magnesium Alloy Body, Dual CF Card Slots</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">1000BASE-TX Gigabit Ethernet Terminal</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Body $4599: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x350180" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA1DX.html?utm_term=3S7yV00bURGwzicUIJS-nRd9UkXwkVV9rSNbw00&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393&cvosrc=affiliate.64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 2, 2015)

Rugby World Cup here he we come...


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 2, 2015)

Great price for a great camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2015)

$4299 from Authorized dealer thru Canon Price Watch. I guess the gray market cameras will be dropping to $3600.


----------



## sanj (Aug 2, 2015)

Assuming no one will sell it for a loss, the retailers got it at $4500? And Canon would have sold it with a margin of around $1000. So the camera (including advertising costs) is actually for $3500?? My calculations are most probably totally wrong, I some of you wise men can educate me on this please.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 2, 2015)

sanj said:


> Assuming no one will sell it for a loss, the retailers got it at $4500? And Canon would have sold it with a margin of around $1000. So the camera (including advertising costs) is actually for $3500?? My calculations are most probably totally wrong, I some of you wise men can educate me on this please.


The Japanese Yen has fallen dramatically vs USD over the past year. 123(now) vs 102(last year). Taking your $3500 and multiplying by 120% gives $4200. Which is comparable to the phase out price of the 1D-IV in my country back in 2012/13.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 2, 2015)

This is awesome news. Means the 1DX2 is just around the corner. At the same time, it's getting damn hard NOT to buy one of these. I usually rent them when I need them.


----------



## sanj (Aug 2, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming no one will sell it for a loss, the retailers got it at $4500? And Canon would have sold it with a margin of around $1000. So the camera (including advertising costs) is actually for $3500?? My calculations are most probably totally wrong, I some of you wise men can educate me on this please.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 2, 2015)

Well this is a nice surprise! It may also signify we're going to see a 1DX replacement announcement in August or September...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm willing to bet the replacement will be a whole new design concept. If the price keeps falling, it's a sign that Canon knows the market for current 1D-X will go flat when the specs for it's replacement are officially published.
Deplete the inventory and announce it's demise. At some point, the production line needs to be shut down and retool.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 2, 2015)

Other than the 1D mark IIN was there ever a 1D series camera that didn't blow the previous one utterly out of the water? I have high hopes for the 1dX mark ii if that is indeed what it is to be called!


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 2, 2015)

anybody else think that $4,500 for 5 year old sensor is about 10x over priced? Great mechanics, but a $500 Sony A6000's sensor preforms better. HEY CANON!!!!! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 2, 2015)

SwampYankee said:


> anybody else think that $4,500 for 5 year old sensor is about 10x over priced? Great mechanics, but a $500 Sony A6000's sensor preforms better. HEY CANON!!!!! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID!



Thanks for the fresh take.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 2, 2015)

SwampYankee said:


> anybody else think that $4,500 for 5 year old sensor is about 10x over priced? Great mechanics, but a $500 Sony A6000's sensor preforms better. HEY CANON!!!!! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID!


You mean sony A6000 can make high-quality photos in ISO6400? 

Photos of good quality ISO12800? ???

Pretty decent quality photo in ISO25600? :-\

Photos of acceptable quality in ISO 51200? :-X


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2015)

SwampYankee said:


> anybody else think that $4,500 for 5 year old sensor is about 10x over priced?



No knowledgeable person does.



SwampYankee said:


> Great mechanics...



True that.



SwampYankee said:


> but a $500 Sony A6000's sensor preforms better.



No. It doesn't.



SwampYankee said:


> HEY CANON!!!!! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID!



Correction: HEY STUPID!!!!! IT'S NOT THE SENSORS IT'S THE CAMERA.

Differences between sensors today are so small that they are insignificant except for people who spend their lives worrying about tiny, barely measurable differences that are unlikely to ever show up in an actual image. For those who depend on a camera for their livelihood, there are far more important concerns.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2015)

unfocused said:


> IT'S NOT THE SENSORS IT'S THE CAMERA.
> 
> Differences between sensors today are so small that they are insignificant except for people who spend their lives worrying about tiny, barely measurable differences that are unlikely to ever show up in an actual image. For those who depend on a camera for their livelihood, there are far more important concerns.



+1


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 3, 2015)

Like Yah!!!!!!! because lack of a 1DX has been holding back my photography for all these years. Yup...just spend a couple of mortgage payments on piece of 5 year old technology will instantly make you a great photographer. keep telling your selves that a 5K bit of Iron from 2011 will make you relevant. The world has moved on and Canon has not. Maybe I'm wrong....let check those last quarter sales figures.....Whooooops! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID. SORRY FANBOYS WHO FORGOT TO SELL IN TIME!


----------



## K (Aug 3, 2015)

Remember, DXO says the D3300 is superior to the 1DX.

That would fall in line with the trolls who say the 1DX is 10x overpriced. Figure, the D3300 is right around $450ish, depending where you shop and the 1DX around $4K-$4,500

Better camera, for 1/10 the price. 

I can see it now...the next Superbowl will have nothing but an army of photographers armed with D3300's on the sidelines. 

Long live the DXO sensor scores system!

: : : : : : :


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 3, 2015)

You're obviously one of those people who will deny reality no matter hiw many facts are thrown your way. I'd advise everyone to just ignore this bridge troll. I know the 80-90% of professional sports photographers and photo journalists who all own Canon will.



SwampYankee said:


> Like Yah!!!!!!! because lack of a 1DX has been holding back my photography for all these years. Yup...just spend a couple of mortgage payments on piece of 5 year old technology will instantly make you a great photographer. keep telling your selves that a 5K bit of Iron from 2011 will make you relevant. The world has moved on and Canon has not. Maybe I'm wrong....let check those last quarter sales figures.....Whooooops! IT'S THE SENSORS STUPID. SORRY FANBOYS WHO FORGOT TO SELL IN TIME!


----------



## Policar (Aug 3, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> You're obviously one of those people who will deny reality no matter hiw many facts are thrown your way. I'd advise everyone to just ignore this bridge troll. I know the 80-90% of professional sports photographers and photo journalists who all own Canon will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He makes a good point, imo. The "sensor stupid" thing is a joke satirizing all the inane focus people have on shadow recovery (or else this is just the dumbest thing I've ever read), but the truth is that a 1D Mk IV is $1500 used and will work just fine as regards weather sealing, fast, AF, and all the other advantages of the 1D series. The obsession with current-gen tech is a little silly whether you're focusing on the sensor or the body unless there's a specific piece of tech you need.

You don't need a 1DX to take good photos, and if you can't afford one don't worry. There are older 1D bodies that are great and newer less durable bodies with better sensors. An entry-level APS-C dSLR can take great photos... if the subject you're photographing permits a poor VF and slow AF, burst rate, etc. And if you can afford a 1DX, it's probably because you're using it for work or just have too much money.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2015)

sanj said:


> Assuming no one will sell it for a loss, the retailers got it at $4500? And Canon would have sold it with a margin of around $1000. So the camera (including advertising costs) is actually for $3500?? My calculations are most probably totally wrong, I some of you wise men can educate me on this please.



Its complicated, Canon may allow 8% margin(My local Dealer told me his markup), so as the price drops, so does the markup. Canon may also pay bonuses based on volume. They also drop the price or offer incentives to move overstock. 

The end result is that we are only guessing because there are too many variables and ways for dealers to cut prices when Canon wants them to.

With a MAP of 4600, there is likely a 350 markup more or less, but incentives are a unknown.

Assuming similar price drops worldwide (In Yen), gray market buyers may also see big drops in cost, because they pay in US dollars.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2015)

Policar said:


> You don't need a 1DX to take good photos, and if you can't afford one don't worry. There are older 1D bodies that are great and newer less durable bodies with better sensors. An entry-level APS-C dSLR can take great photos... if the subject you're photographing permits a poor VF and slow AF, burst rate, etc. And if you can afford a 1DX, it's probably because you're using it for work or just have too much money.



Exactly. No one suggested a 1DX would make anyone a better photographer or that you need a 1DX to be a good photographer. I don't own a 1DX and I probably never will. I could neither afford nor justify it. But that doesn't mean I think it is overpriced. It is simply out of my price range. 

To suggest that the Sensor is the only thing that matters and should be what sets the value of the camera is beyond silly. If someone is buying a 1DX for the sensor, they are probably buying it for the wrong reasons (unless of course, they need high ISO performance under low-light conditions, in which case the sensor is a very good reason to buy it – although both the 6D and the 5DIII are no slouches when it comes to high ISO performance. Still, if you need the very best, then you might need the 1DX).

I suspect that most of the professionals who buy the 1DX buy it because it works. They know it will perform under the most adverse conditions, is reliable and offers a slight edge under some conditions that will help them bring back the shots they need to stay employed.


----------



## Policar (Aug 3, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a 1DX to take good photos, and if you can't afford one don't worry. There are older 1D bodies that are great and newer less durable bodies with better sensors. An entry-level APS-C dSLR can take great photos... if the subject you're photographing permits a poor VF and slow AF, burst rate, etc. And if you can afford a 1DX, it's probably because you're using it for work or just have too much money.
> ...



There is a group of photographers for whom the sensor is what matters: studio and landscape photographers.

And for them, a 5DS or A7IIR is a way better investment than a 1DX... but like... they REALLY should be using a tech camera and MFDB or 4x5 film if they wish to put their money where their mouth is. 

So says someone selling his 5D Mark III and replacing it with a cheapo APS-C camera...

And a 4x5 field camera.

Nothing against the 5D Mark III is is fantastic, but I don't shoot photos much so it's just a toy sitting around that needs a better home.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 3, 2015)

US$ 4,599 is an amazing price for a camera such as the 1D X. But what amazes me more is that someone wrote above that the 1D Mark IV can be had for just over US$ 1,000. I just did a quick search and on amazon they can be bought used for US$ 1,2XX. Wow, that's a very special deal as well.


----------



## gsealy (Aug 3, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a 1DX to take good photos, and if you can't afford one don't worry. There are older 1D bodies that are great and newer less durable bodies with better sensors. An entry-level APS-C dSLR can take great photos... if the subject you're photographing permits a poor VF and slow AF, burst rate, etc. And if you can afford a 1DX, it's probably because you're using it for work or just have too much money.
> ...



The last paragraph is 'spot on.' I have seen those guys at sports events in some real nasty weather using the 1Dx. They were firing away like machine guns.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 3, 2015)

gsealy said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that most of the professionals who buy the 1DX buy it because it works. They know it will perform under the most adverse conditions, is reliable and offers a slight edge under some conditions that will help them bring back the shots they need to stay employed.
> ...



Very true, the amount of times I have been sat on a pitch when the sky turns black, even though it is the middle of the day, and the worse rain you have ever seen comes down with thunder and lightening to accompany it. I suffer more than the camera does.


----------



## gsealy (Aug 3, 2015)

The 1Dx is built to perform in all kinds of conditions and it is especially suited to athletic events and wildlife. If I were a sports photographer that wanted to make a buck then I would definitely own one. Is $4599 a good price? Yes, if you need that camera because it will perform. Does it make you a better photographer? For what the 1Dx is suited, yes it does. Athletes don't stand still. The action is fast and the camera has to catch it in focus with a burst of several frames. And most sports events are not cancelled because of rain or cold. The 1Dx can withstand that. I look at the 1Dx as a machine and less so as an artistic device. And what a machine it is.


----------



## Peer (Aug 3, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm willing to bet the replacement will be a whole new design concept.



And if so, I hope & pray Canon will give the 1DX2 4k video with 6k burst mode along with zebra & false color. 

-- peer


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Understand that when you're in those conditions, if the camera fails to work then its repair will not be covered under warranty repair. Read your camera and lens documentation carefully: none of Canon's kit is sold as being "rain proof."
> 
> Canon take care to provide a good product but accept no responsibility if it fails.



Whenever it looks like it will rain, I always put on the rain cover Canon's ERC-E4. They work very well, and I have not had one fail on me yet.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 3, 2015)

I was shooting at Silverstone Classics (the biggest classic motor racing event in the world) last weekend shooting for publication. Torrential rain yellow weather warning I was out from 9am until 4pm on the friday and it was bouncing had a rain cover on the 5DMKIII, after 7hours out in the rain the 5D gave up the ghost and the screen stopped working also the buttons were waterlogged… it would shoot the frame but I couldn't change any settings, got my 40D out (which I always keep on me and yes I know I need to upgrade this but love it and fine for newspaper publication) and that went in 2-3 hours too. Got back to my accommodation and put them in a towel to slow dry, they dried out fine for the rest of the weekend… Which was a surprise thought both were goners.

But did get me very worried at the time. All of my gear is insured because A its not worth it B I travel to some pretty bad places C for events like the above you have to have £5M worth of public liability insurance. So if the worst should happen like the above its all covered. 

Ive taken the 5D round the world its been in deserts of 50+ Deg C and arctic conditions of -45 Deg C, was in the amazon for a week with its torrential rain etc etc some really bad places for equipment. Shot around 150,000 shots and never let me down first time last weekend. Got me seriously thinking about a 1DX... Just a shame here in the UK they are £4599… huge premium over the US.

The saturday was fine then the sunday was even worse but was a little more prepared and had no problems.

TBH I forgave the 5DMKIII because I was seriously miserable… 7 hours in torrential rain, all my waterproof gear failed and I was soaked through too. There is only so much you can take let alone the equipment.

But then I got the results I needed. Check the amount of water on the track on the first image.. and yes both of these are with a 40D!!! 



BMW E30 M3, No.83, Tim Harvey, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Sideways Action, Historic Formula 1, Silverstone Classics 25th Anniversary by Tom Scott, on Flickr

One from the 5D



Ferrari 250GT SWB breadvan, Royal Automobile Club Tourist Trophy For Historic Cars Pre &#x27;63 GT, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## kubelik (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to imagine that people who compare cameras purely based on sensor specs have never shot a serious gig before, whether it be a wedding, concert, report, editorial, race, or game. Almost every interchangeable lens camera on the market nowadays has a decent enough sensor for 80% of the work to be done out there (barring the extreme high-resolution stuff, or extreme low-light stuff). I readily admit I've only shot a few paid gigs in my life and a few more as a second-shooter, so I'm not going to try to speak for the true pros, but even in my brief experience I've noticed that my requirements for a camera in a pressure-cooker situation basically come down to:

1. can I rely on my AF to do its job
2. how rapidly can I adapt my camera on the fly to do what it needs to do

for that alone my 5D Mark II was a worthy upgrade over my 30D, and likewise my 5D Mark III was a hugely worthy upgrade over my 5D Mark II. I'm not going to shell out for a 1D X because I don't do enough paid work to justify it, but I can certainly imagine that it really nails both key requirements on my checklist for a high-performance camera.

I do agree with the poster that said you'd probably be just as well off buying a used 1D Mark IV ... these things are all built like tanks and should keep working hard for a long time.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 3, 2015)

I am *so* getting two of these. One for each hand.


----------



## sanj (Aug 3, 2015)

Tomscot!! Very nice...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow...it getting low and lower. For those dreaming about 1Dx, this is a great time.

Regardless how good 1DX II might be, this BEAST is awesome


----------



## Oakville (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, anybody knows of any gray market sales for Canadians? I mean not to go through converting dollars etc...
or why the Canon Gear is not getting cheap in Canadian Stores - especially the Canon 5DMk3?
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

www.OakvilleWeddingArtPhotography.com
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Canon 70D, Canon Rebel T3i, Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 II, Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L, Canon EF 50mm f/1.4, Canon EFS 18-135mm STM, Canon EFS 18-55mm, Canon EFS 10-22mm, Canon EFS 55-250mm, Canon 430EX II


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 3, 2015)

No doubt. Fortunately I have no need for the 1DX again until May 2016 when dance recital season come around again. Either I'll be calling LensRentals again as usual or if the 1DX2 is out by then I may get an uncontrollable case of itchy trigger finger



Dylan777 said:


> Wow...it getting low and lower. For those dreaming about 1Dx, this is a great time.
> 
> Regardless how good 1DX II might be, this BEAST is awesome


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 3, 2015)

Friend of mine just sent me this. I offer it "as is" but it would be much better with a 1DX.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> US$ 4,599 is an amazing price for a camera such as the 1D X. But what amazes me more is that someone wrote above that the 1D Mark IV can be had for just over US$ 1,000. I just did a quick search and on amazon they can be bought used for US$ 1,2XX. Wow, that's a very special deal as well.



Yes, the price on that wonderful camera is dropping out of site. I had to sell mine for $4,000 about 3 years ago due to hand issues. Its a good compromise of extra reach for birders and low light response. I think that a lot of users are put off by its size. Smaller seems to be the current fad.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Friend of mine just sent me this. I offer it "as is" but it would be much better with a 1DX.




;D ;D ;D


----------



## mark d. (Aug 4, 2015)

Could the price decrease be due to the 5DS being priced at $3699? While the 1DX is a natural for sports photographers, those who wish to currently step up from a 5D3 could go to the newer technology in the 5DS for less money rather than opt for the heavier, older and more expensive 1DX.


----------



## CanonGuy (Aug 4, 2015)

For the targeted market, i think there are 4 main things 1Dx needs to nail. AF, sensor performance, FPS and conditions/weather tolerance. Ill give them A+ on everything except sensor. Will many people still buy it? Yes, absolutely. Cause they nailed those 3 things. Will many pass because of the sensor? Yes, absolutely too. 

Canon took a huge risk when they decided to stick with their own sensor tech. Was that the right decision? Only time will tell. The last fiscal year results were bit worrying though....


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 4, 2015)

mark d. said:


> Could the price decrease be due to the 5DS being priced at $3699? While the 1DX is a natural for sports photographers, those who wish to currently step up from a 5D3 could go to the newer technology in the 5DS for less money rather than opt for the heavier, older and more expensive 1DX.


No, you would upgrade to gain specific capabilities. The 1D-X and 5Ds speak to completely different user needs; they do not compete for the same dollar. If you need the 1D-X, then the 5Ds will never do. If you need the 5Ds, then the 1D-X would likely also be a poor alternative.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 4, 2015)

Exactly. And the 1DX is built to do things no other camera can do and it does them exceptionally well, better than all the rest. Namely a shutter that can crank 400000 shots before service at 12-14FPS with the best high speed and most accurate AF tracking known to mankind. The sensor may not be an A+ but it's still an A- (by current standrads) and all that comes at a premium that pros have obviously been more than willing to pay even at 7K. 



StudentOfLight said:


> mark d. said:
> 
> 
> > Could the price decrease be due to the 5DS being priced at $3699? While the 1DX is a natural for sports photographers, those who wish to currently step up from a 5D3 could go to the newer technology in the 5DS for less money rather than opt for the heavier, older and more expensive 1DX.
> ...


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Aug 4, 2015)

Oakville said:


> Hi, anybody knows of any gray market sales for Canadians? I mean not to go through converting dollars etc...
> or why the Canon Gear is not getting cheap in Canadian Stores - especially the Canon 5DMk3?
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Short answer is no...I do not know of a grey market dealer within Canada. To your other question...Canadian retailers are keeping higher prices I think because of the weak Canadian dollar....and unfortunately I do not think that is changing anytime soon.

On the flip side, if you live close to the border like I do it's a good time to sell used gear to our American friends since you can make out quite well once you convert their American cash back into Candian dollars


----------

